
A surprising Python quirk - billowycoat
https://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/post/strings-hiding-in-plain-sight/
======
nanis
Nothing surprising about this if you know grade school math. Nor is it really
about Python at all.

The empty set is a subset of every set.

~~~
billowycoat
Are strings sets?

~~~
nanis
Analogously, the empty net is a subnet of every net, the empty sequence is a
subsequence of every sequence etc etc.

Also, [p implies q] is vacuously true if p is false.

Strings are maps from nonnegative integers to the space of characters. You can
think of them as sets of ordered pairs or sequences.

